# Lake O trips in July



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody going over to salmon fish in July?

Reel Naughty happened to be there the same time as we were on one of the trips last year. It's nice to have another boat to work with to help shorten the location and pattern search.

We have a couple of trips planned for Point Breeze again starting next week


----------



## Rippin Lips (Jun 12, 2009)

My self and Tubuzz will be in Olcott July 31 thru Aug 2.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Heading that way in about a month. Salmon bite just started in the Olcott area about a week ago.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For 15 years we would always go over in mid August but no more. July has proven for the last 3 years to be to correct time for us to go. We'll see if this year produces as well as the last 3 years has.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm going this weekend, Olcott.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm going this weekend, Olcott.


Nice, I'll call you to compare notes, we will be fishing Thursday through Sunday


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sounds good, I keep saying I'm going to go fish out of the oak but our cabin we stay at is 2 minutes from the Olcott launch so hard to go fish elsewhere.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be in Olcott July 30-Aug 1st. Keep in touch and I can let you know what has / hasn't worked for us. I will be looking forward to K gonefishin's report. I picked up lots of info on fishing the area reading some older posts of his.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you mean about changing areas. I have been going to the Oak for so long and am so comfortable with that area that it is hard to move anywhere else.

If the fishing had been bad for the last few years it would make it a lot easier, but can't leave the fish we have been getting every year.

By doing some research Olcott has nicer facilities and places to stay than the Oak. I thought about trying it this year but we decided to stay at the Oak. Olcott is only 30 minutes by car, if you are smacking them and we are not or vice versa we could both adjust


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll keep in touch here and on the phone.


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

I plan to fish Friday through Monday out of olcott. I'll start deep because in my limited experience I've pulled more and better fish out of deeper water. A 18' ranger with yamahas.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck everyone! And safe travels to all makeing the trips this summer..
Lundy,dont put joshy on so many fish,he to ehxausted to make a fall run of swims!!!!
Looking foward to the reports. And hearing the "trolling science" behind all the big fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I got a good report yesterday from offshore waters off Olcott, 3 matures, 3, 2 year olds and 17 steelies, looks like fishing is picking up good. I can't wait


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, much better reports that last few days.

I just hope the big NE blow tonight doesn't mess everything up by bringing in all of the cold water like it normally does


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

50% chance of showers and thunderstorms are dissuading me from attempting it this weekend. What do you think k-gone


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ep0981 said:


> I plan to fish Friday through Monday out of olcott. I'll start deep because in my limited experience I've pulled more and better fish out of deeper water. A 18' ranger with yamahas.


 Mid Aug we always head to 500ft or so. Not as many boats and better quality fish. It may take a little longer/work but it's worth it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ep0981 said:


> 50% chance of showers and thunderstorms are dissuading me from attempting it this weekend. What do you think k-gone


If I didn't go fishing with that forecast I would never go fishing, I have rain gear and a fast boat if I see something dangerous on radar I come in then go back out. . If wind allows and it's only 40-70% and not an all day rain I go. This may be my only opportunity to get up there this season so I'm going. Even if it does storm it won't storm all day, with having daylight from 5am to 9pm the day offers plenty of opportunity go get a great long day of fishing in even with some bobbing and weaving


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Weather forecast improved, looks perfect, wind around 5 and no rain saturday and sunday. Two of my best trips ever have been in mid July with hot calm conditions, I hope it's a slaughter!


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

I wish I had your optimism. Rain doesn't bother me, thunder and lightening does. They have changed the weather report 3 times today. I canceled due to better than 60% chance of storms. They just changed it again. I've been watching closely.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm only seeing 30% I believe you are making a mistake. As you probably know summer storms are here one minute and gone the next and it may only rain in a tiny area I like my chances even at 50-60%. Like I said if I didn't fish with a chance I would never fish you almost never get blue bird days in the middle of a hot summer day this time of year.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

I will be there this weekend. Fishing out of point breeze/oak orchard. Fish starting to go up there, buddy did 36 last weekend.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I will be docked in Wilson July 26 - August 2 chasing Tyee. I've been going up there for many years. I'd be happy to share Intel for those guys hitting Olcott in that time frame. Shoot me a message and we can keep in touch. Jarrett


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Oh yeah good luck Kevin! Feed 'em some meat.


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't wait to here kgone's report for this weekend. I'll be heading up to Olcott next weekend.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tough fishing that last few days at Point Breeze the last few days for us.

Fished Friday and Saturday with very limited success, Friday morning fished the mid 175-275 ft, waters with just a few small fish, Friday afternoon, similar area and depth 175-240, 7 kings and one laker, biggest king was only around 9-10 lbs. Went on a charter Saturday and went way north and west 350-575 ft and didn't catch much, kept 4 steelhead and one small king, threw back another 3-4 fish. The captain and his mate worked their butts off with little to show for their efforts. Saturday evening back in my boat 200-300 ft, never moved a rod in 3 hrs

The BIG blow last Wednesday really messed up what had been setting up as the typical good fishery. Mixed up water, scattered fish and very little bait now and even less fish. Surface was 64-67, down temp varied from 65-80 ft, most of our fish were caught on riggers and spoons set from 40-80 ft. Only one dipsy hit and 1 or 2 flasher fly hits in 2 days. Also ran a 300 copper for 8 + hrs of fishing on Friday with no hits. What fish we did mark were very tough to get to hit. Many of the fish we were able to mark, on the charter and my boat, would come in to the spread and follow only to drop away with out hitting. Frustrating trip for us.


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

It was nice talking to you Kevin, if only in passing. Picked up a 19.2 king and a small steelhead today. After checking and rechecking the weather, I decided to come up obviously. Glad I did although, I've had better fishing.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Same exact report as Lundy fpr me, very scattered and no real program. Did manage a sweet 20lb king with several smaller ones through the weekend. Can't add to Lundy report so I'll just share some photos. It was still a great weekend changing it up from the walleye program.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad someone got at least a few good fish.

I love that last picture. Salmon fishing will wear you out.

Did you fish East of the river? , What was your best depth area?

I didn't know you were there or I would have given you a call on the lake.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Lundy I was best in the 125-150 range it seemed. I plotted all my catches and made a nice line on the chart when zoomed out, although my path was a mess lol. Tried it all tho. I posted on here and said I was coming up would have loved to work. All on spoons and all different colors. Pic posted. I started east and hit 2 fish saturday, but located most fish west. Additionally I have no clue what chanel they use out there so I was on scan and heard no valid info....?? Next time I'd be glad to work with anyone.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw last night when I got home that you had posted you were going but I hadn't checked the site since last Wednesday night due to the poor signal strength I get there.

Most of the radio traffic is on 68

I left my boat there and I'm going back this Thursday - Sun again

Thanks


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice, I may be there wedneaday-thursday, but the weekend I'm out. Too busy for next two weeks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Weather was great, saturday we had 19 bites, biggest king 14-15 lbs, 2 lakers one about 8 lbs other a dink, caught some 2 year old salmon (5 I think), one good steelie around 10-11lbs, missed some bites, dropped some bites incluing a major 45ft from the boat, hit a small dreamwaver super slim bent the hook and popped off, dammmitt. I was pretty depressed about that 

Sunday fished half day, a laker, and 3 small kings 8-10 lbs. 

450 copper took fish, 300 copper zero hits. riggers were better saturday with divers pretty dead, sunday copper and divers were best.

Fish both days mainly came on flasher fly combos, green dot and white/white were best, with purple mirage and hammer flies doing most work. 300 back on #2 took multiple bites. The big fish came saturday 55 down on a rigger. 

We fished 150-350 mainly Saturday then trolled to the 29 looking for something, had a few bites at the 28, ran back inside where we worked in the morning and got bit a couple times, hooked that big one and a couple others, ran back out to the 28 for the last couple hours of daylight and got a couple bites around the 28 line. Sunday didn't fish offshore worked 170-300 with everyone else.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Kevin, you did much better than we did.

I heard today that the 27-28 West line was good Sunday in 120-170 FOW. That would have been a 15 -16 mile run West for me but around 7-8 East for you?. I guess it is a couple miles East of the Power Plant? I've never been over there so I don't know the landmarks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The end of my pass Sunday was just past the power plant. Didn't look at mileage but guess it's around 5-8 depending where exactly


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey Lundy where are where are you getting reports from? I am heading up in a week and a half.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

I know we're the power plant is we did real well on browns fow there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Hey Lundy where are where are you getting reports from? I am heading up in a week and a half.


My buddies will be up this weekend I will have some fresh info for you.


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> My buddies will be up this weekend I will have some fresh info for you.


I'll be going out of Olcott on Sat & Sun... I'll post when I get back and if anyone else will be up there and wants to work together let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Hey Lundy where are where are you getting reports from? I am heading up in a week and a half.


Hard to find info, but I get it the same place you do now. LOU, spoonpullers, Olcott site, facebook Reel Excitement posts. Just a little here and there to try and put it all together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Where do you guys stay when your up there? We usually tent camped at Harbor Resort, which is basically right across the street from the Olcott boat launch. I just found out that they lost their tent camping privileges because the bath house wasn't close enough or something. So I'm in a pickle. That place was cheap, convenient and they would even let us keep the boat up there in between trips.
I found a couple other campgrounds around there but none that are available with electric (I need to plug in my batteries).
You guys recommend any other place around Olcott or the Oak?

LUNDY I got your message and will get ahold of you....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

Lighthouse motel is where we stay.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Stay with Wes at Slippery Sinker? Rooms are a bit dirty, place smells, and it's rather expensive per person... But your 250 yds from the dock!


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol. Good ole Wess. 
I found a place that seems perfect about 15 minutes away. Thx


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

tpklam said:


> Where do you guys stay when your up there? We usually tent camped at Harbor Resort, which is basically right across the street from the Olcott boat launch. I just found out that they lost their tent camping privileges because the bath house wasn't close enough or something. So I'm in a pickle. That place was cheap, convenient and they would even let us keep the boat up there in between trips.
> I found a couple other campgrounds around there but none that are available with electric (I need to plug in my batteries).
> You guys recommend any other place around Olcott or the Oak?
> 
> LUNDY I got your message and will get ahold of you....


we used to stay at golden hill state park nice clean place about 15 minutes from olcott


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

You can see the slippery sinker from the lighthouse motel. If he says he will be open at 6 am. He will be open around 7am. I will do my business at the other bait shop.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Sun July 26 we be fishin outta Golden Hill. Holler: two one six 338 3459. Starting early finishing early.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Well how'd you boys do today?


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I will arrive in Wilson Harbor this afternoon, docked at the Boatyard Marina, fishing Monday through Sunday morning. Shoot a PM to share Intel via phone or try to hail Reel Power on 68.


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Fished Sat & Sun out of Olcott. Started off Saturday in 350' after seeing a lot of bait on the screen. Got an 9 lb king with a f/f off a wire dipsy in the first 5 min. Then a screamer on a 400' copper with NBK spoon that got off after a 15 min fight. Then the bite died for awhile. Picked back up and got 2 more small kings, a steelhead and another screamer of the 400' copper, this time with a 42nd spoon in 400 fow.. After a grueling 40 min fight it got off and Lake Ontario almost inherited my fishing pole bc I was so disgusted. I gave up for the day after that.
A lot of optimism and ideal conditions Sunday but couldn't get anything going early. Bounced around between 250-450 fow and tried diff presentations/depths& speeds but couldn't get anything. Moved west in front of Wilson 350' fow and fished deeper and got a screamer off a wire dipsy #2 setting 320 back...yes 320. spin doctor/fly and landed a nice 18 pound king. Circled back and went over that spot again and the 300' copper fired and got a nice laker. Had to pack it up after that but the big king made the trip...
Never got a hit off the riggers
and the only hits on copper came off spoons, they wouldn't touch the f/f but as soon as I switched back to spoons I got them going.
I'll be back there in a couple weeks.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Fished Golden Hill today. Got a bright n early start. Fish musta slept in. Looked ok inside but started around 180. Worked back in shallower better marks no takers cept a pair of shakers. Worked back outside to app 280 still nothin. Went back inside again ready to hang it up bout Noon when finally got a decent rip on wire/dipsy/180 back/NK spoon over app 70fow. A nice brown about 8lbs. Spun around back thru same spot n hit a big laker 15+ on same wire setup cept Evil Eye spoon on other side of boat. Took one more brown about 3-4lbs on that same diver and pulled a couple shakers on both copper and lead core. Not a single bite on the rigger - cant remember a time we didnt get at least a shaker on downrigger. No bites on dodger/fly, ran 3 or 4 all morning before switchin to all spoons early afternoon. Fleas were bad on the mono but not bad on copper or leadcore. 

Not our best day but prob not our worst either. Lake was nice, weather was good, and fishing from a 14ft old Mirrocraft tin boat adds to the challenge!


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Great job, I'll be out Friday and Saturday weather permitting. May hut olcott


----------

